Ask HN: Who owns (legally) user comments at HN? - jmstfv
======
patio11
Copyright is owned by the writers; HN has implied license to display. (This
has come up before; fairly sure I am quoting a lawyer.)

[Edit to add:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3641312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3641312)
<\-- Grellas is, indeed, a lawyer.)

~~~
jmstfv
Thank you!

